# Puffy aircraft eyes.



## blonde65 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm looking for advice on combating puffy eyes after flying. I flew from London to L.A. last year and for days after my eyes were horrendous. The top and bottom lids swelled up to about three times their size and the corners by my nose swelled towards the corners of my eyes. I had to wear dark glasses for half the day as the swelling subsided as the day went on and were practically normal by the evening. Apparently I was snoring like a train at night then sure enough in the morning my eyes were back to being incredibly puffed up. I tried all kinds of things eventually resorting to Prep H,drank loads of water.........the usual stuff.

The thing is I'm flying to CA again in two weeks and don't want a repeat of last year(its my gorgeous Husbands 40th birthday treat and I want to look nice for him) I wondered if I may have picked up an infection on the plane over(hence the snoring).

Has this happened to anyone else or do you guys have any tips on getting rid of puffiness or avoiding catching stuff from the recycled air on the plane please?


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 1, 2007)

you could try making some tea (with 2 teabags) then putting the bags in the fridge or freezer for 10-15 minutes. When they're cool (not frozen!!) you pop them on your eyes. The plus of this idea is that a. you don't have to carry anything in your luggage. b. Most hotels provide you with teabags AND a mini bar to cool them down in!

It really worked for me to reduce puffiness, and even if I DIDN'T see any results, lying in a semi-dark room with some tea bags on your eyes is very relaxing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope that helps a little!


----------



## blonde65 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank you, you've reminded me of some special tea bags that I bought ages ago. They're actually made to put on your eyes, I've also invested in a couple of those eye masks you put in the fridge, I'll put them in my suitcase now!


----------



## Kathy (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow! That's one I've never heard before. I'd try an eye mask also. Maybe one of those ones you can refrigerate first, like you said. That should help with the swelling.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 3, 2007)

whenever i go on a plane (like 2 days ago) i put on a heavy moisturizer and a heavy eye cream. i may look like a giant ball of grease, but at least my face isnt going crazy dry.


----------



## kjo (Apr 15, 2007)

For long flights, I drink a lot of water while on the plane and reapply eye cream every 2 hours. On my cross-country flight last weekend, I meant to take Airborne while on the plane in order to avoid catching anything, but I forgot, even though it was in my purse! Luckily I didn't catch anything anyway.


----------



## xjackie83 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'd reccommend lots of water too!


----------



## patsluv (Apr 15, 2007)

I also recommend chilled tea bags. If you have chilled cucumber slices that would work also.


----------

